# To Cube4you or not to Cube4you?



## DcF1337 (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been wanting to buy some cubes from Cube4you lately, but seeing the posts here, I'm worried that I won't get my order, or I might have missing/broken pieces. I really like Cube4you because the last time I ordered from them, my cubes took only 3 days to arrive. (I live in Singapore) If I were to order from some other online shop, what would you recommend? 9spuzzles? Do they take about the same time to ship? Or, should I take the risk and order from Cube4you?

Also, while we're talking about Cube4you here, what cubes/puzzles would you recommend? Please don't tell me to search because past opinions on cubes may have changed. (Eg. Dae Ja Voo now likes the storebought + Type D + Type A Core hybrid more than his previous Type D hybrid. Opinions change over time, and I want to be as updated as possible.)

I was thinking of getting the *New White 3x3x3 Speed Cube* which many people claim it looks like the Jap Kit? I've never tried JSK before. I currently have New Type A (third model), Old Type A, Type E (Diansheng), Type D + Type A core hybrid, and of course, storeboughts.

I'm more interested in good 3x3s, but I may be willing to buy other puzzles as well.

Thanks!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 26, 2008)

I've got my full order 3/3 times


----------



## DcF1337 (Nov 26, 2008)

How recently?


----------



## FrankMorris (Nov 26, 2008)

3/3 of my orders from cube4you have had missing pieces. The most recent has been the worst. I got no springs, screws or washers for 10 diy kits, and I had missing corners and edges from my type F's that I ordered.


----------



## shelley (Nov 26, 2008)

Last time I ordered from c4y they gave me more than my full order. I got an extra 2x2 and a couple of extra screw/spring sets and sticker sets. Maybe someone in the warehouse just doesn't know how to count.


----------



## DcF1337 (Nov 26, 2008)

Goodness, how can they make such terrible mistakes?

So what now? :/


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 26, 2008)

Try the new speedcubes.

To me, they are like, Type Ds in terms of the feeling and speed, but they are very similar to the Type C. It doesnt pop very much, but the stickers and the color scheme is bad (red and white switched) and with one of the cubes, i had the same problem as a type D. (the screw came out of the core during solving.)

One of them turned out decent, but my other one turned out great, its now my favorite speedcube, ive done multiple 17 and 18 averages with it.


----------



## DcF1337 (Nov 26, 2008)

But.. I fear not receiving my order at all. :/

Those who have had problems with their orders from Cube4you, how successful have you been at contacting James? Contacting him is one thing, and getting him to give you want you deserve is another. 

Sorry if I sound naggy, I just don't want to spend money only to not receive my orders/have missing and/or broken pieces. My parents would be pretty mad too.


----------



## Bob (Nov 26, 2008)

...that is the question.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Nov 26, 2008)

All of my C4U orders have arrived, and promptly too, but after sales service is so pathetic. I don't see myself ever buying from C4U again.


----------



## DavidCalvo (Nov 26, 2008)

I've done around 15 orders (or more) to cube4you the last years and I've never had any kind of problem....

Cheers,

David


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 26, 2008)

I live in Malaysia, all of my orders have arrived without missing pieces or defects, but I come to notice that if you make large orders, there're bound to be mistakes, though most of the time good. My friend made a bulk order and got several A cores for free (which is weird, considering c4u is supposedly out of stock of A cores).

oh and they normally take about 2-3 weeks to arrive with the cheapest postage.

And i don't think there's anything you can do if you don't receive your order, it's probably the postage company's fault.


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 26, 2008)

All of my 8 orders have arrived on time. I haven't ordered fomr their for a while due to the exchange rate.


----------



## DcF1337 (Nov 26, 2008)

More! More!

I need to have more comments regarding your past, recent experiences with Cube4you before I come to a conclusion. 

Thanks to all who've commented!


----------



## Doudou (Nov 26, 2008)

I ordered twice, and got 1 sq1 piece broken once.
But with glue, there was no problem anymore...


----------



## Karthik (Nov 26, 2008)

I have ordered at least 6 times and all the times I have received all the puzzles. Though once the stickers on my pyramorphix seemed oily. I also suggest EMS shipping if you are ordering a lot.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 26, 2008)

I have ordered several times too and I've never had any problem (except for one order which took much longer than usual to ship last summer, but everything finally arrived). I use EMS shipping.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 26, 2008)

3/3 orders arrived without any problem and without any missing (one time I got an extra set of screws/springs for type a in the bag of the rubiks diy)


----------



## samsung4123 (Nov 26, 2008)

what about 9spuzzles? is it a better alternative?


----------



## maltew (Nov 26, 2008)

2/2 were perfect. Ordered about 3 month ago.


----------



## Jhong253 (Nov 26, 2008)

I strongly do not recommend C4Y. They shipped me stuff and it took 5 months to get to me. And they shipped me defective **** that I had to go through a ****load of work to get them all fixed myself (C4Y never answered my inquiries and their customer service is HORRIBLE). But again, I live in U.S. and you live in Singapore, so it may be better that you get stuff from C4Y.


----------



## gogozerg (Nov 26, 2008)

Kal El said:


> 3/3 of my orders from cube4you have had missing pieces. The most recent has been the worst. I got no springs, screws or washers for 10 diy kits, and I had missing corners and edges from my type F's that I ordered.


Same here. Missing pieces, no screws, no springs. Fast shipment (I paid for it), but I finally got all the missing pieces 2 months later.
Don't buy.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 26, 2008)

2/2 perfect. But I'll not order again from there.

Reason: 9spuzzle has cheaper type B. Dealextreme has cheaper type C and ES5. Tribox seems very interesting.

Never ordered from any other place other than C4Y, but I heard that other shops are all better than it.


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 27, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> Sorry if I sound naggy, I just don't want to spend money only to not receive my orders/have missing and/or broken pieces. My parents would be pretty mad too.


He has responded to my ONE of my emails and ONE of my PMs. Though I've sent him like 10 PMs and 5 emails...

Best way would bee to contact him by MSN. His MSN address is: [email protected]

That way you can talk to him live. Though you might have to buzz him for like 5 minutes to get his attention 

Yeah I wouldn't really recommend buying from him again. He forgot an old Type A core and a Red Magic in my order! Like a week ago he said he would ship them on MSN.  But then again, my order was $216 USD


----------



## Escher (Nov 27, 2008)

ive emailed the guy at puzl.co.uk the other day, and we've been discussing DIYs...
he said hes getting a few ordered so he can see whether he thinks its worth it, and ive been recommending types etc.
he said it was definitely a very good idea to think about for the new year!
so UK/Europe may well be in luck next year, as the prices shouldnt be too 'uncompetitive', & hes such a wonderful salesman


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 28, 2008)

Last time I ordered they shipped me the wrong cube. They sent me a Type A II rather than a Type A. I like the A II now, but I still don't like that they messed up my order.

I am not ordering from them anymore.


----------

